# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Mal wieder ein Neuer

## Herr Bert

Hallo zusammen, wer auch immer da draußen ist.

Seit ca.2 Jahren beschäftige ich mich mit meiner Prostata bzw.mit meinen Werten.
Nach einem Anstieg von 1,3 auf 2,7 im Jahr 2015 wurde mir ganz schön mulmig.
Nach der Beruhigung meines Urologen (neues Labor) ging es dann auch wieder, bis 1 Jahr später 2016  3,7 gemessen wurde.
Nach Einnahme von Antibiotika ging er wieder zurück auf 3,4. Von da aus an wurde alle 3 Monate neu gemessen.
Ende 2016 war der Wert dann bei 3,9.Anfang 2017 wieder auf 3,65 freier PSA 8%
Nun beschlossen wir eine Stanzbiopsie die dann auch den Nachweis brachte.

Danach begann ich mich im Internet schlau zu machen und fand dieses Forum was mir gut weitergeholfen hat.
Leider hat das Anmelden mit Freischaltung ziemlich lange gedauert.(Mann sollte auch mal in den Spam schauen)

Nach den folgenden Untersuchungen CT und Sintigram die negativ ausfielen, habe ich mich nun für eine OP in Herne entschlossen.
Gronau und Oberhausen haben im Moment zu lange Wartezeiten.(für mich)

Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Marien Hospital in Herne ?
Wohin geht man am besten zur Reha ?


VG Herr Bert

----------


## Michi1

In dem KH in den du Operiert wirst gibt es bestimmt eine Sozialberaterin die dich am Bett besucht und dir Kliniken vorschlägt. Da es ja keine REHA ist sonder eine Anschlußheilbehandlung sollte die innerhalb 14 Tage angetreten werden. So war das auf jeden Fall bei mir.

----------


## Levil13

Hallo,
Ich wurde vor 2 Jahren im Marien Hospital in Herne operiert.
Es werden dort reichlich Operationen durchgeführt so das Erfahrung vorhanden ist.
Ich wurde noch im alten Krankenhaus operiert, dass war der einzige Nachteil.
Da das Krankenhaus jetzt aber ganz neu ist fällt das ja weg.
Nach der Operation wird der Sozialdienst noch im Krankenhaus mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen.
Ich bin dann direkt nach 2 Wochen zur Anschlussheilbehandlung nach Bad Wildungen gekommen.
Zu mir selber:
Die Operation ist gut verlaufen und ich leide nicht an Inkontinenz und auch die Potenz ist wieder zurückgekehrt.

Leider habe ich wieder steigende PSA Werte und bin die Sache noch nicht los.
Auch hier werde ich von den Ärzten des Marien Hospitals weiterhin beraten.

Viel Glück bei der OP im Mai
VG
Markus

----------


## Michi1

Wenn das eine Klinik ist in der Nähe dann kannst du dir das einmal durchlesen.
https://www.klinikbewertungen.de/kli...einhardshausen

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo Michi1

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Die Bewertungen lesen sich ja ganz gut.Da hat man die Hoffnung das man wieder auf Vordermann :-) gebracht wird.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Wartezeit ist.Von mir aus könnte es sofort nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt losgehen.

Das komische an der ganzen Sache ist man fühlt sich Top Fit und muss sich trotzdem mit diesen ganzen Sachen auseinander setzen.
Schönes WE.

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo Markus

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Der erste Eindruck den ich hatte war natürlich eine große Baustelle mit viel Baulärm.
In der Aufnahme war dann aber der Eindruck recht gut.
Das anschließende Gespräch mit dem OA einigermaßen beruhigend.
Er sagte mir auch das die OP nicht unbedingt das Ende der Behandlung ist wenn was in den Randbezirken zurückbleibt.
Leider sieht es auch bei Dir so aus.Ich hoffe das es für Dich gut ausgeht und Ihr es schnell in den Griff bekommt.
Das ganze steht mir nun erst noch bevor.
Ich versuche mich bis dahin mit Arbeit und Sport abzulenken soweit es geht.
Wünsche Dir ein schönes WE.
VG Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Eine Anschlußheilbehandlung muss innerhalb 14 Tagen angetreten werden. Und das ist es bei dir.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ralf,

das Marienhospital in Herne hatte bereits 2006, als ich zur AHB in der Quellental-Klinik in Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen war, den Ruf auf erfahrene, mit hohen Fallzahlen tätigen Uro-Chirirgen operieren zu können.
Minimalinvasive OPs waren auch schon vor der Ausstattung mit dem DaVinci-System an der Tagesordnung. In der Quellental-Klinik war jeder 5-te in Herne operiert worden. Das sind zwar jetzt 10 Jahre her, ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass sich das dortige Niveau verschlechtert haben könnte.
Die Quellental-Klinik kann ich Dir bestens empfehlen, weil sie eine rein Urologische AHB-Klinik ist.

Alles Gute
Heri Bert  :Cool:

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo Heri Bert
Vielen Dank für deine Info.Die Quellenthal Klinik kannte ich noch gar nicht.Werde mich da nochmals Informieren.
Wünsche Dir viel Glück und Kraft für Deine nächste Aufgabe.
VG Ralf

----------


## reiner21

hallo Herr Bert.
Fange unbedingt rechtzeitig vor der OP mit Beckenbodentraining an. Hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt. Ich kann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, das mein guter Zustand ausschließlich auf das Beckenbodentraining zurückzuführen ist, aber der Physio meinte es hatte einen großen Anteil.
mfG
Reinhold

----------


## Georg_

Nein, aber es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob es 0,56 oder 0,64 sind. Beides wäre 0,6. Wenn aber eine Zahl vor dem Komma steht, braucht man eigentlich nur eine Stelle hinter dem Komma.

----------


## Barnold

Zu der immer wieder aufflammenden Diskussion um den Wert der PSA-Bestimmung, verweise ich auf meinen Beitrag von 12/2018:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...847#post111847

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo Arnold,
Danke für die nochmals eingestellte Info.
VG Ralf

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo zusammen,
Mal wieder zum testen gewesen. Dieses Mal ist 0,04 gemessen worden.
Die Erleichterung war mal wieder groß.
Ich wünsche allen ein Jahresende ohne Ängste und  weniger Kummer.
LG Ralf

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo zusammen, 
wieder ist der Wert ein wenig gefallen . Im Moment sind es 0,03.
Die Bestrahlung ist jetzt genau 3 Jahre her. Ein wenig scheint sich immer noch zu tun.
LG Ralf

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo zusammen,
Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein neuer Stand von mir. Nachdem im Juli der gemessene Wert bei 0,03 lag wurde jetzt 0,02 gemessen. Ich hoffe das er da ganz lange bleibt. So langsam schwindet auch die Angst vor der nächsten Messung. Von der Blutabnahme bis zum Ergebnis bleibt es aber kritisch. Man weiss ja, wie schnell es auch wieder anders sein kann. Ich wünsche Euch ein paar schöne Tage zum Jahresende. Viele Grüße
Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> es hat Dir niemand geantwortet, weil alle im Fußballrausch sind. 
> Dabei findet für unsere Mannschaft bereits am Samstag das Endspiel statt. Danach sind alle wieder da.  
> 
> Ich würde einmal sagen, Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Bestrahlung!
> Das der Abwärtstrend nicht so schnell geht, hatte ich Dir bereits geschrieben. 
> Ich denke, Du musst Dir momentan keine Sorgen machen. Es ist auf jedem Fall ein Zeitgewinn.
> 
> ...


Moin Ralf,

alles Gute weiterhin!
Ich hatte heute Abend nicht viel Lust zu schreiben, daher noch einmal mein Schreiben vom 18.06.18

Gruss
aus dem Norden

hartmut

----------


## Herr Bert

Moin Hartmut aus dem hohen Norden,

Ich danke Dir auch für das ältere geschriebene.
LG und Danke noch mal.

Ralf

----------

